# Reserve Units in Ottawa



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Caylynn" <caylynn@animail.net>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 10:22:42 -0500*
Hello,
I was wondering if any of you would have information on some of the 
Reserve units in the Ottawa area.  I have a degree in engineering, 
and have been working mainly with computers, and I am interested in 
joining either the 763 Communications Regiment as a CELE or 3rd Field 
Engineers as an Engineering Officer.  I would greatly appreciate any 
information on either of these two units.
Thank you. :
Caylynn
 http://www.care2.com  - Get your Free e-mail account that helps save Wildlife!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Greg Hawes <hawes@SEDSystems.ca>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 10:21:20 -0600 (CST)*
Caylynn,
You will find sites on CommRes units difficult to access at 
this time, as they have been ‘temporarily pulled‘ from the 
Internet until such time ‘standardization‘ has been 
approved and accomplished.
Info on the CommRes units in general may be found at the 
following link:
 http://www.dnd.ca/img/com_reserv/com_reserv_e.htm 
Having been a Comm Reservist for the past 22-1/2 years, I 
cannot think of a finer organization to serve with.
regards,
greg
ps: apparently, I cease my lurking for the day.
On Mon, 19 Feb 2001 10:22:42 -0500 Caylynn 
 wrote:
> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if any of you would have information on 
> some of the Reserve units in the Ottawa area.  I have a 
> degree in engineering, and have been working mainly with 
> computers, and I am interested in joining either the 763 
> Communications Regiment as a CELE or 3rd Field Engineers as 
> an Engineering Officer.  I would greatly appreciate any 
> information on either of these two units.
> 
> Thank you. :
> 
> Caylynn
> 
>  http://www.care2.com  - Get your Free e-mail account that 
> helps save 
> Wildlife! 
> -------------------------------------------------------- 
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message to 
> majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to remove, 
> with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

